# black drum stew



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

this stuff is deadly. i have to give credit where its due - rob and his buddy mike turned me on to this. u can pretty much throw whatever u like in there.

grab three beers and clean your drum, make sure theres no red meat or any junk. cut the good stuff into bite sized cubes. i used about 2 or 3 pounds of fish for this stew. fry about 10 or 12 slices of bacon up (or a lil more) and place bacon onto paper towels. keep your eyes on your wife so she doesn't sneak any. u want this stuff nice and dried out - u r going to crumble it up into the stew. in the rendered bacon fat fry your drum nuggets up. do not over cook em - they will cook a little in the stew later. u want to sear the crap outta the outside on high heat then take em off and sprinkle with salt and pepper. take 6 or 7 red skinned potatos and loosely dice em. u want chunks small enough to eat. par boil the chunks for 10 minutes - then drain and place in a large stew pot. dice a few carrots and place in the pot with potatos - season all this with s/p. dice up a large onion and set aside. dice up some mushrooms or whatever veggies u want to put in. when bacon is done crumble up good into the pot with carrots and potatos. when all drum is fried up, drop onions and mushrooms (or whatever u want) into bacon grease and sear for a little while. when all that is done drop it into the stew pot with the potatos - put all that rendered grease in there if theres any left. put on medium heat and fill with milk so the milk is just above all the veggies/taters. season again to taste with salt and pepper. simmer for 20 minutes or so. the only thing left on the side should be your fried black drum nuggets. the stew should be a little watery like clam chowder. u can thicken it with a little flour if thats what u like. lastly add the drum nuggets and let simmer 5 minutes. it ready now. serve with crusty bread and beer of choice. mmmm good.


----------

